# Raft spider habitats



## Fince (May 19, 2008)

Few pictures from the both Raft spider which is native in Hungary (if you have any picture from Raft spiders in theirs natural habitats upload here   ) . 



















*Dolomedes fimbriatus*



















*Dolomedes plantarius* male and female

























Bonus track : Although she is not Raft spider, they sharing in same habitat with Dolomedes spp.

*Pirata sp.* (Lycosidae)


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 19, 2008)

Sweet pics, beautiful habitat! 
Next time I go visit my parents I'll take some pics of the place I found mine (if the weather is ok, was raining this weekend when I made it over there...)


----------



## Johnnyster (May 19, 2008)

Awsome pics!!!

Thanks


----------



## syndicate (May 19, 2008)

great shots!!
rare to see pics of Dolomedes plantarius!


----------

